# Rio 300 Lighting Combination for Planted Tank



## djdamo06101987 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi All

I have a Juwel Rio 300. I have messed around with planted for a while, had some success and some not.

I am planning a rescape on the 14th April, plants and everything have been ordered 

So to the topic!, i currently have 4 x 54w Juwel daylight bulbs running in the tank. My mind is boggled with the spectrum info for the plants. i am guessing i need a broad range? and as i have 4 bulb spaces i could go with 1 of each and 1 extra . Soo confusing!!

What is the best combination to aid plant growth, inc HC etc. And in what order should i place these, from front to back.
Being juwel i am limited! I have come across Dennerle & Juwel HO.

Link to juwel
http://www.juwel-aquarium.co.uk/Pro...e-Day-1047-mm-54-W-Tube-T5-54W-T5-1047mm.html

Link to Dennerle
Trocal Tubes | Dennerle

Many thanks for your help  i will post pics when the rescape is completed.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Can't help you but please keep the thread updated as many wish to learn more.

Thanks


----------

